# Quitters?



## Thuloid (May 12, 2004)

I can't remember thinking that about the Spurs in the Duncan era, but I'm certainly thinking it now. Why couldn't they really gel this year? Clearly some guys just don't care. Kind of sad.

So, memories...Last time you thought a Spurs team just had no heart?


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't think it's fair to say that they're playing with no heart. They're simply being out-played by this Suns team.


----------



## Thuloid (May 12, 2004)

Suns are playing very well, no doubt. Kudos to them. But I don't feel like I've seen consistent effort from this team at all--the second half of each of the last two games has been a roll-over. Do consider that Portland with all their injury trouble took 2 games from Phoenix. Spurs are better than a crippled Portland team.


----------

